# Canadians are pivoting online in record numbers with .CA domains



## theinvestor__ (Jul 14, 2021)

Canadians are pivoting online in record numbers with .CA domains

http://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/canadians-pivoting-online-record-numbers-170000493.html

Canadian Internet Registration Authority (CIRA)
July 14, 2021, 1:00 pm
Quarterly .CA Insights Report shows growing importance of the internet in Canada

OTTAWA, July 14, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- The pandemic has brought about an exceptional year for Canada’s internet landscape, and particularly for the .CA domain. Data from CIRA —the non-profit organization that manages the .CA domain on behalf of all Canadians— suggests that Canadians are choosing a .CA domain name for their websites more than ever before.

The findings come from the Q1 2021 .CA Insights Report, which showcases .CA domain registration data from January to March 2021. Using a combination of .CA Registry data, third-party vendors, and publicly available data, the report shows the emerging trends in Canada’s online presence and the pandemic’s impact on Canadian domain registrations.

Overall, the first quarter of 2021 has seen a large rise in .CA domains registered, demonstrating the value of the Canadian brand both nationally and globally.

Key Findings

The full findings can be found in the Q1 2021 .CA Insights Report.

The growth rate for .CA domains under management (DUMs) has nearly tripled since last year, from 0.35% in March 2020 to 0.99% in March 2021.

Based on the top-ranked keywords in .CA domain registrations, domains related to ecommerce, online community and being local/Canadian saw some of the biggest increases in registrations.

Although Ontario holds the title of province with the most .CAs registered, BC has the highest proportion of .CAs to population – almost one domain registered for every eight British Columbians.

Four out of the top 10 visited .CA sites in Canada are related to e-commerce, with the most popular being amazon.ca.

.CA domains are safe, secure and reliable - almost 60% of .CAs have an SSL certificate, and only 0.1% of all .CA domains are used maliciously, one of the lowest abuse rates among TLDs.

About CIRA

CIRA (The Canadian Internet Registration Authority) manages the .CA top-level domain on behalf of all Canadians. CIRA also develops technologies and services—such as CIRA DNS Firewall and CIRA Canadian Shield—that help support its goal of building a trusted internet for Canadians. CIRA team operates one of the fastest-growing country code top-level domains (ccTLD), a high-performance global DNS network, and one of the world's most advanced back-end registry solutions.

Media contact

Spencer Callaghan
Senior manager, Brand & Communications, CIRA
spencer.callaghan@cira.ca
(613) 316-2397


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 16, 2021)

*Morgan Linton is also covering this article:*



He brings an opposing point of view from Cira's



> Okay, so reading this at first it sounds like .CA domains are on a tear…but when you look at the growth numbers, while they did triple year over year, that tripling was from 0.35% to 0.99%. In my book, it’s hard to claim explosive growth in anything when the growth rate is 1% y/y




https://morganlinton.com/canadians-...demic-will-the-trend-continue/#comment-304791


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 16, 2021)

I can’t agree with the above. That’s obviously a viewpoint of someone that doesn’t understand the growth numbers. That increase to 1% resulted in 160,000 additional registrations year over year. The gain of 240,000 additional registration means out of the entire amount of registered .CA’s it’s 8% of total amount of domains. If that’s not impressive what is? If it was a 5% increase year over year that would mean their total domains would have increased by 1,120,000 year over year. 

You need to dive deep and look at the numbers in order to understand.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 16, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> I can’t agree with the above. That’s obviously a viewpoint of someone that doesn’t understand the growth numbers. That increase to 1% resulted in 160,000 additional registrations year over year. The gain of 240,000 additional registration means out of the entire amount of registered .CA’s it’s 8% of total amount of domains. If that’s not impressive what is? If it was a 5% increase year over year that would mean their total domains would have increased by 1,120,000 year over year.
> 
> You need to dive deep and look at the numbers in order to understand.




You need to post that on his blog so he understands it.  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 16, 2021)

Done….it really was impressive. Considering there are years we are in negative growth.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 17, 2021)

Mark Thorpe just chimed in about this and gave Morgan a bit of a lesson...
https://morganlinton.com/canadians-...demic-will-the-trend-continue/#comment-304793


Mark Thorpe is from here:
https://nameselling.com/


----------



## aactive (Jul 17, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Mark Thorpe just chimed in about this and gave Morgan a bit of a lesson...
> https://morganlinton.com/canadians-...demic-will-the-trend-continue/#comment-304793



"Even our own federal government uses .CA, so does every single provincial government."

I would hope the Federal Government would use .ca, plus provinces and cities had their .ca names reserved. 

"Most don’t even look for a .COM domain, they go straight for. CA, Eh!"


I don't believe that at all. I think most go for the .com first, see it is gone or too expensive, then look at .ca.

".COM is an afterthought for the average person and business here in Canada. Oh Canada!"

Hyperbole.


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 17, 2021)

I agree with Mark Thorpe's thoughts in the sense that the .CA is often more important to Canadians, but agree with aactive in that the government argument was weak.

I like Morgan Linton and enjoy following him but I was pretty disappointed this time. He was looking at the numbers wrong to start, and clearly has no knowledge of the .CA extension or how Canadians feel about it. At least he did use the words "i think" and wasn't saying these things as if they were a fact.

In short, I viewed this piece as another typical ".COM is King!" and "America is the best, f*ck yeah!" story, more than it being a story about the .CA. 

Get some new material, everyone knows .COM is king... but it's not the centre of everyone's universe.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jul 17, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> I don't believe that at all. I think most go for the .com first, see it is gone or too expensive, then look at .ca.



I had a hilarious encounter with one buyer like that, who didn't like my price on a 1-word domain and then messaged me that he had "contacted the owner of the .COM to buy that instead". It's owned by Hitachi so I replied "No problem and good luck!"...   

You can guess what happened about a week later.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 17, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> "Even our own federal government uses .CA, so does every single provincial government."
> 
> I would hope the Federal Government would use .ca, plus provinces and cities had their .ca names reserved.
> 
> ...



This is absolutely correct. If you look at the majority of small businesses in Canada there are a large amount that operate under .com. Even when the .CA is available to register. We all know .CA in Canada is very different than other ccTLD’s but we can’t be oblivious to the fact that .COM is still more prevalent in the majority of Canadian businesses.


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 17, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> to the fact that .COM is still more prevalent in the majority of Canadian businesses.



Not sure you can call this a “fact”. I would be surprised if I could see real data proving it. Would be interesting to see real figures.

I think the biggest and international companies want the .com, and the .ca, but I also think most new/average Canadian companies aim for a good .ca if they care about their domain/website/brand. And yes, that’s partly because the .com often is out of reach but I still imagine more Canadian companies rocking a .ca website overall.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 17, 2021)

Rank	Website	Global Rank
1.	google.ca	37.
2.	amazon.ca	309.
3.	kijiji.ca	697.
4.	cbc.ca	981.
5.	ebay.ca	1,168.
6.	cic.gc.ca	1,784.
7.	pinterest.ca	1,853.
8.	utoronto.ca	2,030.
9.	ubc.ca	2,213.
10.	craigslist.ca	2,338.
11.	bestbuy.ca	2,374.
12.	canada.ca	3,092.
13.	walmart.ca	3,221.
14.	uwaterloo.ca	3,366.
15.	mcgill.ca	3,698.
16.	tsn.ca	3,827.
17.	globalnews.ca	4,349.
18.	ctvnews.ca	4,712.
19.	canadiantire.ca	4,721.
20.	costco.ca	4,726.
21.	canadapost.ca	4,755.
22.	realtor.ca	4,900.
23.	ualberta.ca	4,918.
24.	uwo.ca	4,919.
25.	gouv.qc.ca	5,067.
26.	tripadvisor.ca	5,113.
27.	sfu.ca	5,542.
28.	ryerson.ca	5,782.
29.	queensu.ca	5,811.
30.	bell.ca	5,882.
31.	ucalgary.ca	5,920.
32.	yorku.ca	5,970.
33.	gov.on.ca	5,986.
34.	huffingtonpost.ca	6,079.
35.	weather.gc.ca	6,417.
36.	homedepot.ca	6,709.
37.	uoguelph.ca	6,829.
38.	ebgames.ca	6,893.
39.	yelp.ca	7,098.
40.	sportsnet.ca	7,214.
41.	mcmaster.ca	7,299.
42.	lapresse.ca	7,360.
43.	interac.ca	7,425.
44.	shaw.ca	7,733.
45.	airbnb.ca	7,775.
46.	expedia.ca	7,978.
47.	autotrader.ca	8,175.
48.	clegc-gckey.gc.ca	8,204.
49.	uvic.ca	8,378.
50.	gov.bc.ca	8,445.
51.	cra-arc.gc.ca	8,589.
52.	uottawa.ca	8,601.
53.	carleton.ca	8,769.
54.	concordia.ca	8,824.
55.	glassdoor.ca	8,940.
56.	newegg.ca	9,056.
57.	wayfair.ca	9,361.
58.	indigo.ca	9,407.
59.	tangerine.ca	9,569.
60.	gapcanada.ca	9,992.
61.	radio-canada.ca	10,311.
62.	staples.ca	10,354.
63.	indeed.ca	10,748.
64.	ticketmaster.ca	11,061.
65.	ontario.ca	11,265.
66.	umontreal.ca	12,093.
67.	wlu.ca	12,200.
68.	singtao.ca	12,272.
69.	alberta.ca	12,312.
70.	eventbrite.ca	12,463.
71.	sportchek.ca	12,576.
72.	cllmcmaster.ca	12,597.
73.	ulaval.ca	12,877.
74.	usask.ca	13,227.
75.	yellowpages.ca	13,320.
76.	mun.ca	14,270.
77.	dal.ca	14,292.
78.	jobbank.gc.ca	14,569.
79.	pcmastercard.ca	14,582.
80.	dominos.ca	15,051.
81.	lowes.ca	15,212.
82.	omnivox.ca	15,276.
83.	pcfinancial.ca	15,431.
84.	mec.ca	15,733.
85.	backpage.ca	15,855.
86.	fido.ca	15,930.
87.	bnc.ca	16,430.
88.	uregina.ca	16,548.
89.	uwindsor.ca	16,629.
90.	statcan.gc.ca	16,896.
91.	ctv.ca	16,937.
92.	toysrus.ca	17,205.
93.	brocku.ca	17,215.
94.	pcplus.ca	17,225.
95.	shoppersdrugmart.ca	17,240.
96.	elearningontario.ca	17,784.
97.	iask.ca	18,204.
98.	uqam.ca	18,473.
99.	umanitoba.ca	18,482.
100.	tvanouvelles.ca	18,585.
101.	monster.ca	18,835.
102.	rds.ca	19,527.
103.	toronto.ca	19,529.
104.	noahmorrison.ca	19,562.
105.	adidas.ca	19,763.
106.	macleans.ca	20,121.
107.	bcit.ca	20,133.
108.	just-eat.ca	20,218.
109.	51.ca	20,471.
110.	shopify.ca	20,667.
111.	unb.ca	20,709.
112.	ebates.ca	21,221.
113.	mbna.ca	21,680.
114.	capitalone.ca	21,736.
115.	centris.ca	22,115.
116.	ouac.on.ca	22,574.
117.	globalresearch.ca	22,610.
118.	vistaprint.ca	22,648.
119.	rona.ca	22,937.
120.	yrdsb.ca	23,364.
121.	fsd38.ab.ca	23,401.
122.	cibletudes-canlearn.ca	23,442.
123.	services.gc.ca	23,450.
124.	usherbrooke.ca	23,539.
125.	senecacollege.ca	23,695.
126.	freedommobile.ca	24,458.
127.	bedbathandbeyond.ca	24,714.
128.	hrdc-drhc.gc.ca	25,916.
129.	tdsb.on.ca	25,978.
130.	virginmobile.ca	26,161.
131.	humber.ca	26,310.
132.	remax.ca	26,318.
133.	ic.gc.ca	26,480.
134.	vfsglobal.ca	26,492.
135.	ancestry.ca	26,669.
136.	viarail.ca	26,678.
137.	torontopubliclibrary.ca	27,016.
138.	noovo.ca	27,313.
139.	canadainternational.gc.ca	27,562.
140.	simons.ca	27,721.
141.	canada411.ca	27,777.
142.	georgebrown.ca	27,855.
143.	macewan.ca	28,566.
144.	ednet.ns.ca	28,973.
145.	epost.ca	28,975.
146.	centennialcollege.ca	29,149.
147.	iheartradio.ca	29,295.
148.	smartcanucks.ca	29,299.
149.	bnn.ca	29,712.
150.	thesource.ca	29,740.
151.	polymtl.ca	30,192.
152.	olg.ca	30,304.
153.	hsbc.ca	30,988.
154.	epsb.ca	31,093.
155.	sheridancollege.ca	31,170.
156.	mtv.ca	31,385.
157.	justice.gc.ca	31,453.
158.	trentu.ca	31,612.
159.	cbe.ab.ca	31,717.
160.	prestocard.ca	32,551.
161.	canoe.ca	32,631.
162.	yorkbbs.ca	33,210.
163.	homehardware.ca	33,301.
164.	foodnetwork.ca	33,505.
165.	sunwing.ca	33,801.
166.	airmiles.ca 	33,906.
167.	footlocker.ca	33,985.
168.	esdc.gc.ca	34,006.
169.	cfp-psc.gc.ca	34,178.
170.	newswire.ca	34,819.
171.	well.ca	34,982.
172.	cravetv.ca	35,386.
173.	gov.mb.ca	35,404.
174.	athabascau.ca	35,523.
175.	starbucks.ca	35,677.
176.	retailmenot.ca	35,872.
177.	scdsb.on.ca	35,967.
178.	rew.ca	36,154.
179.	langara.bc.ca	36,185.
180.	cabelas.ca	37,199.
181.	appzzang.ca	37,550.
182.	honda.ca	37,568.
183.	thecanadianencyclopedia.ca	37,954.
184.	intuit.ca	38,056.
185.	zolo.ca	38,597.
186.	royallepage.ca	38,604.
187.	gettyimages.ca	38,703.
188.	pubmedcentralcanada.ca	38,804.
189.	opentextbc.ca	38,864.
190.	cssd.ab.ca	39,397.
191.	cheapoair.ca	39,429.
192.	citynews.ca	39,526.
193.	albertahealthservices.ca	39,540.
194.	nait.ca	39,695.
195.	kpu.ca	39,753.
196.	hec.ca	39,841.
197.	sait.ca	40,261.
198.	readersdigest.ca	40,564.
199.	thechronicleherald.ca	40,729.
200.	tru.ca	40,758.
201.	lakeheadu.ca	40,761.
202.	cpacanada.ca	40,799.
203.	skyscanner.ca	41,202.
204.	ttc.ca	41,246.
205.	cogeco.ca	41,986.
206.	fanshawec.ca	42,266.
207.	metronews.ca	42,534.
208.	realcanadiansuperstore.ca	42,547.
209.	greenhealthdepot.ca	42,638.
210.	montreal.qc.ca	42,696.
211.	pizzapizza.ca	42,773.
212.	uwinnipeg.ca	43,663.
213.	ajank.ca	43,842.
214.	etsmtl.ca	44,395.
215.	bluecross.ca	44,488.
216.	vancouver.ca	44,876.
217.	tribute.ca	44,922.
218.	drugbank.ca	45,006.
219.	condoace.ca	45,030.
220.	neuvoo.ca	45,133.
221.	uleth.ca	45,264.
222.	viu.ca	46,385.
223.	audible.ca	46,499.
224.	ontariocolleges.ca	46,617.
225.	saskatchewan.ca	47,378.
226.	zpool.ca	47,654.
227.	international.gc.ca	47,703.
228.	driving.ca	48,133.
229.	uquebec.ca	48,143.
230.	uline.ca	48,475.
231.	capitalonecardservice.ca	48,603.
232.	walmartfinancialservices.ca	48,763.
233.	redtag.ca	48,781.
234.	slice.ca	49,177.
235.	greyhound.ca	49,478.
236.	condos.ca	49,722.
237.	ultipro.ca	49,867.
238.	mohawkcollege.ca	49,943.
239.	gov.ab.ca	50,215.
240.	mymru.ca	50,280.
241.	learnalberta.ca	50,443.
242.	sportinglife.ca	50,488.
243.	lostrealm.ca	50,777.
244.	nrcan.gc.ca	50,780.
245.	shopbot.ca	50,846.
246.	chasecanada.ca	50,986.
247.	translink.ca	51,007.
248.	conestogac.on.ca	51,303.
249.	foodora.ca	51,363.
250.	exclaim.ca	51,644.
251.	woodgears.ca	52,100.
252.	laurentian.ca	52,238.
253.	toyota.ca	52,430.
254.	uoit.ca	52,686.
255.	besthealthmag.ca	52,991.
256.	banq.qc.ca	53,962.
257.	sharcnet.ca	54,138.
258.	deadstock.ca	54,670.
259.	myblueprint.ca	54,732.
260.	cfl.ca	55,147.
261.	ford.ca	55,493.
262.	immigration.ca	55,516.
263.	novascotia.ca	55,602.
264.	sunlife.ca	55,661.
265.	mtroyal.ca	55,758.
266.	moneysense.ca	55,818.
267.	patagonia.ca	55,852.
268.	ottawa.ca	55,881.
269.	edu.pe.ca	55,891.
270.	forces.gc.ca	56,516.
271.	uqac.ca	56,695.
272.	e-carms.ca	56,837.
273.	lahoo.ca	56,842.
274.	capilanou.ca	56,912.
275.	mcdpromotion.ca	57,480.
276.	meridiancu.ca	57,831.
277.	alloprof.qc.ca	57,860.
278.	townshoes.ca	58,235.
279.	fanshaweonline.ca	58,311.
280.	yourlifemoments.ca	58,352.
281.	edmonton.ca	58,577.
282.	langara.ca	58,611.
283.	aircanada.ca	58,883.
284.	termiumplus.gc.ca	58,927.
285.	calgary.ca	59,038.
286.	theloop.ca	59,039.
287.	havenshop.ca	59,154.
288.	pagesjaunes.ca	59,478.
289.	realtorlink.ca	59,628.
290.	morningstar.ca	59,659.
291.	creditkarma.ca	59,671.
292.	clearly.ca	59,685.
293.	sympatico.ca	59,748.
294.	ivey.ca	59,815.
295.	pizzahut.ca	60,706.
296.	revenuquebec.ca	60,863.
297.	tc.gc.ca	60,864.
298.	partycity.ca	60,928.
299.	smithlearning.ca	61,021.
300.	fool.ca	61,046.
301.	ccohs.ca	61,113.
302.	beautyeditor.ca	61,288.
303.	manulife.ca	61,530.
304.	shawconnect.ca	61,674.
305.	randstad.ca	61,856.
306.	equifax.ca	62,131.
307.	sheridanc.on.ca	62,166.
308.	ocadu.ca	62,192.
309.	leons.ca	62,369.
310.	travel.gc.ca	62,487.
311.	nserc-crsng.gc.ca	62,574.
312.	411.ca	62,601.
313.	upei.ca	62,638.
314.	oldnavy.ca	62,760.
315.	century21.ca	62,886.
316.	urbantoronto.ca	63,191.
317.	bankofcanada.ca	63,254.
318.	psiphon.ca	63,549.
319.	cbsa-asfc.gc.ca	63,656.
320.	sd73.bc.ca	63,742.
321.	sears.ca	63,765.
322.	gnb.ca	63,893.
323.	hdsb.ca	64,033.
324.	petro-canada.ca	64,529.
325.	tug-libraries.on.ca	64,550.
326.	whatbox.ca	64,598.
327.	wrdsb.ca	64,843.
328.	rcmp-grc.gc.ca	65,800.
329.	ccdmd.qc.ca	65,963.
330.	publicmobile.ca	66,215.
331.	camosun.ca	66,667.
332.	digikey.ca	67,039.
333.	abercrombie.ca	67,329.
334.	bdc.ca	67,383.
335.	ufc.ca	67,415.
336.	trivago.ca	67,878.
337.	ratehub.ca	68,046.
338.	gov.pe.ca	68,226.
339.	scholastic.ca	69,087.
340.	siriusxm.ca	69,248.
341.	sickkids.ca	69,396.
342.	aboutkidshealth.ca	69,747.
343.	tripcentral.ca	69,894.
344.	veterans.gc.ca	69,965.
345.	douglascollege.ca	70,652.
346.	mint.ca	70,781.
347.	shopstyle.ca	70,878.
348.	umoncton.ca	70,901.
349.	cheapflights.ca	70,907.
350.	nipissingu.ca	71,079.
351.	nbc.ca	71,317.
352.	mercedes-benz.ca	71,380.
353.	clubmonaco.ca	71,629.
354.	georgiancollege.ca	71,635.
355.	smu.ca	71,638.
356.	tvasports.ca	71,839.
357.	rcinet.ca	72,164.
358.	rockyview.ab.ca	72,758.
359.	metro.ca	73,160.
360.	ocsb.ca	73,499.
361.	staplescopyandprint.ca	73,824.
362.	tmngo.ca	73,832.
363.	bmw.ca	74,105.
364.	unbc.ca	74,523.
365.	tigerdirect.ca	74,525.
366.	mississauga.ca	74,762.
367.	scene.ca	74,784.
368.	dysoncanada.ca	74,975.
369.	stfx.ca	75,167.
370.	dingdang.ca	75,216.
371.	nissan.ca	75,284.
372.	drivetest.ca	75,772.
373.	pirat.ca	75,932.
374.	zapmeta.ca	76,016.
375.	enterprise.ca	76,201.
376.	servus.ca	76,463.
377.	ufv.ca	77,191.
378.	ineffabless.ca	77,221.
379.	dhl.ca	77,523.
380.	gov.nl.ca	77,945.
381.	groupon.ca	78,188.
382.	eluta.ca	78,706.
383.	vistek.ca	78,781.
384.	urdu.ca	78,785.
385.	petsmart.ca	78,811.
386.	ontarioimmigration.ca	78,827.
387.	acadiau.ca	78,844.
388.	kicksdeals.ca	79,026.
389.	douglas.bc.ca	79,205.
390.	viewit.ca	79,681.
391.	pc.gc.ca	79,704.
392.	loblaws.ca	79,772.
393.	cancer.ca	79,869.
394.	bargainmoose.ca	80,074.
395.	nbed.nb.ca	80,211.
396.	loblaw.ca	80,428.
397.	costcophotocentre.ca	80,625.
398.	sail.ca	80,679.
399.	drivebc.ca	80,790.
400.	scotiabank.ca	80,814.
401.	lasenza.ca	81,070.
402.	parl.ca	81,188.
403.	goalline.ca	81,258.
404.	pwsd76.ab.ca	81,770.
405.	gov.sk.ca	81,805.
406.	ovh.ca	82,044.
407.	tvdsb.ca	82,445.
408.	eastlink.ca	82,770.
409.	lids.ca	82,957.
410.	carms.ca	83,322.
411.	iphoneincanada.ca	83,384.
412.	cn.ca	83,463.
413.	collectionscanada.gc.ca	83,512.
414.	greenshield.ca	83,861.
415.	royalroads.ca	84,631.
416.	ubishops.ca	84,772.
417.	meteo.gc.ca	84,804.
418.	nfb.ca	85,573.
419.	publications.gc.ca	85,905.
420.	rentfaster.ca	85,925.
421.	playolg.ca	85,986.
422.	hollisterco.ca	86,589.
423.	nspes.ca	86,611.
424.	banquelaurentienne.ca	86,861.
425.	aol.ca	87,123.
426.	jysk.ca	87,767.
427.	desjardins.ca	87,812.
428.	navcanada.ca	87,915.
429.	knet.ca	88,254.
430.	tpsgc-pwgsc.gc.ca	88,654.
431.	rrc.ca	88,779.
432.	bible.ca	89,252.
433.	atmosphere.ca	89,262.
434.	inspection.gc.ca	89,481.
435.	audi.ca	90,020.
436.	semaan.ca	90,270.
437.	vsb.bc.ca	90,663.
438.	adp.ca	90,825.
439.	bce.ca	90,985.
440.	hwdsb.on.ca	91,066.
441.	hgtv.ca	91,183.
442.	canadianappliance.ca	92,012.
443.	payworks.ca	92,038.
444.	lush.ca	92,797.
445.	vw.ca	92,840.
446.	mazda.ca	93,154.
447.	blackgold.ca	93,155.
448.	derivative.ca	93,163.
449.	avon.ca	93,302.
450.	eddiebauer.ca	93,706.
451.	alc.ca	94,114.
452.	bac-lac.gc.ca	94,446.
453.	canadabusiness.ca	94,587.
454.	babycenter.ca	94,699.
455.	torontovaporizer.ca	94,768.
456.	greaterfool.ca	94,771.
457.	dawsoncollege.qc.ca	95,256.
458.	tiffany.ca	95,434.
459.	bellmedia.ca	95,812.
460.	visions.ca	95,824.
461.	nrc-cnrc.gc.ca	96,266.
462.	columbiasportswear.ca	96,575.
463.	winnipeg.ca	96,632.
464.	whitespark.ca	96,923.
465.	urtech.ca	97,056.
466.	decclic.qc.ca	97,204.
467.	yp.ca	97,377.
468.	sd43.bc.ca	97,565.
469.	transunion.ca	98,227.
470.	phsa.ca	98,726.
471.	michaelkors.ca	98,749.
472.	uqo.ca	98,774.
473.	studentaidbc.ca	99,119.
474.	compasscard.ca	99,328.
475.	factorydirect.ca	99,385.
476.	psychomedia.qc.ca	99,450.
477.	saskjobs.ca	99,661.
478.	viewpoint.ca	99,774.
479.	workbc.ca	99,830.
480.	99designs.ca	100,415.
481.	vch.ca	100,449.
482.	mta.ca	100,565.
483.	1861.ca	100,954.
484.	cdw.ca	101,048.
485.	csi.ca	101,257.
486.	travelocity.ca	101,328.
487.	zazzle.ca	101,426.
488.	theguardian.pe.ca	101,434.
489.	nofrills.ca	101,928.
490.	durhamcollege.ca	101,981.
491.	canon.ca	101,988.
492.	guess.ca	102,067.
493.	mtsmail.ca	102,748.
494.	okanagan.bc.ca	102,978.
495.	evenko.ca	103,330.
496.	onregional.ca	103,503.
497.	drawnames.ca	103,692.
498.	c2t2.ca	103,766.
499.	trovit.ca	104,143.
500.	crea.ca	104,618.
501.	psd70.ab.ca	104,709.
502.	careerbuilder.ca	104,786.
503.	momondo.ca	105,551.
504.	bose.ca	106,163.
505.	netizenbuzz.blogspot.ca	106,198.
506.	hockeycanada.ca	106,502.
507.	sportspass.ca	106,651.
508.	lsuc.on.ca	106,673.
509.	rcsd.ca	106,678.
510.	gm.ca	106,921.
511.	niagaracollege.ca	107,827.
512.	uhn.ca	107,919.
513.	adlc.ca	108,040.
514.	rom.on.ca	108,193.
515.	oct.ca	108,275.
516.	ocad.ca	108,399.
517.	fortnine.ca	109,039.
518.	sunnybrook.ca	109,200.
519.	cmhc-schl.gc.ca	109,879.
520.	cbcmusic.ca	110,187.
521.	eharmony.ca	110,316.
522.	saplinglearning.ca	110,562.
523.	lawstudents.ca	110,831.
524.	clubrunner.ca	111,169.
525.	sportsexperts.ca	111,315.
526.	cartersoshkosh.ca	111,387.
527.	torontopolice.on.ca	111,410.
528.	vaniercollege.qc.ca	112,242.
529.	redcross.ca	112,639.
530.	vwmodels.ca	112,787.
531.	recettes.qc.ca	112,824.
532.	fraserhealth.ca	112,970.
533.	cmaj.ca	113,025.
534.	reebok.ca	113,161.
535.	chevrolet.ca	113,364.
536.	electronicinfo.ca	113,426.
537.	vans.ca	113,526.
538.	servicecanada.gc.ca	113,585.
539.	nelk.ca	113,819.
540.	lifetouch.ca	113,988.
541.	districtm.ca	114,202.
542.	pearsoned.ca	114,707.
543.	lambtoncollege.ca	115,247.
544.	qtrade.ca	115,580.
545.	985fm.ca	115,584.
546.	nscc.ca	116,018.
547.	sgi.sk.ca	116,083.
548.	inmemoriam.ca	116,888.
549.	opentable.ca	116,940.
550.	kia.ca	117,135.
551.	vpl.ca	117,140.
552.	sony.ca	117,210.
553.	123inkcartridges.ca	118,622.
554.	costcotravel.ca	118,753.
555.	mitacs.ca	119,007.
556.	diabetes.ca	119,065.
557.	beautyboutique.ca	119,557.
558.	bananarepublic.ca	119,655.
559.	flemingcollege.ca	119,666.
560.	bowvalleycollege.ca	119,688.
561.	ama.ab.ca	119,784.
562.	clevrcloud.ca	120,264.
563.	cbu.ca	120,289.
564.	ec.gc.ca	120,399.
565.	ccrsb.ca	120,689.
566.	yorkvilleu.ca	120,751.
567.	tdbank.ca	120,932.
568.	uqtr.ca	120,997.
569.	petruccilibrary.ca	121,019.
570.	cpr.ca	121,318.
571.	happyhooligans.ca	121,368.
572.	restomontreal.ca	121,821.
573.	wsib.on.ca	122,391.
574.	tvpadtalk.ca	122,690.
575.	subaru.ca	122,812.
576.	todocanada.ca	122,835.
577.	propertyline.ca	122,984.
578.	saskpolytech.ca	123,340.
579.	thebeerstore.ca	123,461.
580.	agr.gc.ca	123,978.
581.	surrey.ca	124,046.
582.	thehusk.ca	124,360.
583.	benow.ca	124,635.
584.	bclaws.ca	124,754.
585.	pvnccdsb.on.ca	124,944.
586.	guichetemplois.gc.ca	125,005.
587.	canpages.ca	125,183.
588.	lexus.ca	125,417.
589.	homeaway.ca	125,506.
590.	avery.ca	125,671.
591.	tva.ca	125,753.
592.	save.ca	126,323.
593.	perimeterinstitute.ca	126,325.
594.	aadnc-aandc.gc.ca	126,732.
595.	ecuad.ca	126,791.
596.	401games.ca	127,681.
597.	ocdsb.ca	127,873.
598.	twu.ca	127,975.
599.	ddsb.ca	128,286.
600.	limestone.on.ca	128,452.
601.	ibuildit.ca	128,952.
602.	deloitte.ca	129,045.
603.	wheels.ca	129,841.
604.	cpso.on.ca	129,878.
605.	edugains.ca	130,008.
606.	vcc.ca	130,377.
607.	jenny-bird.ca	130,391.
608.	weddingwire.ca	130,777.
609.	resumeworld.ca	130,965.
610.	2girls1cup.ca	130,968.
611.	gardenhouse.ca	131,113.
612.	stclaircollege.ca	131,117.
613.	dealmoon.ca	131,189.
614.	wowjobs.ca	131,287.
615.	eqbank.ca	131,383.
616.	creditviewdashboard.ca	131,402.
617.	sd68.bc.ca	131,475.
618.	theorganicprepper.ca	131,559.
619.	pinkcherry.ca	131,711.
620.	protegez-vous.ca	132,193.
621.	pearsoncanada.ca	132,350.
622.	philips.ca	132,818.
623.	msvu.ca	132,963.
624.	makegoodfood.ca	133,295.
625.	nhlshop.ca	133,355.
626.	avcanada.ca	133,852.
627.	surreyschools.ca	133,968.
628.	camh.ca	134,462.
629.	stevemadden.ca	134,489.
630.	strategyonline.ca	134,538.
631.	mysait.ca	134,711.
632.	superlife.ca	134,738.
633.	nshealth.ca	134,793.
634.	picclick.ca	134,931.
635.	bcassessment.ca	135,375.
636.	taxtips.ca	135,582.
637.	sd41.bc.ca	135,604.
638.	spreadshirt.ca	135,745.
639.	simplyhired.ca	135,865.
640.	ourcommons.ca	135,899.
641.	allrecipes.ca	136,034.
642.	homefinder.ca	136,343.
643.	66.ca	137,352.
644.	ucdsb.on.ca	137,661.
645.	libro.ca	137,984.
646.	vmd.ca	138,257.
647.	blood.ca	138,784.
648.	grubstreet.ca	138,881.
649.	peelregion.ca	138,894.
650.	bellmts.ca	139,228.
651.	180smoke.ca	139,488.
652.	zumiez.ca	139,816.
653.	thetyee.ca	139,877.
654.	mediasmarts.ca	140,382.
655.	lhsc.on.ca	141,021.
656.	london.ca	141,174.
657.	rexall.ca	141,176.
658.	cheknews.ca	141,210.
659.	4imprint.ca	141,335.
660.	ago.ca	141,504.
661.	163.ca	141,544.
662.	airmilesshops.ca	141,556.
663.	thefaceshop.ca	142,141.
664.	talentegg.ca	142,287.
665.	mpi.mb.ca	142,408.
666.	peo.on.ca	142,919.
667.	walmartphotocentre.ca	142,978.
668.	myhdsb.ca	143,387.
669.	destination-canada-forum-emploi.ca	143,425.
670.	welcomebc.ca	143,661.
671.	gov.nt.ca	143,676.
672.	bulkbarn.ca	143,948.
673.	idrc.ca	143,990.
674.	ubyssey.ca	144,071.
675.	biblioottawalibrary.ca	144,077.
676.	whl.ca	144,225.
677.	ontla.on.ca	144,245.
678.	rmc.ca	144,387.
679.	yvr.ca	144,459.
680.	cpaontario.ca	145,157.
681.	princeedwardisland.ca	145,233.
682.	ebox.ca	145,252.
683.	sheridaninstitute.ca	145,294.
684.	ccv-cvc.ca	145,964.
685.	recherche-search.gc.ca	146,378.
686.	gamesfree.ca	146,722.
687.	canac.ca	146,883.
688.	runningmagazine.ca	147,564.
689.	maccosmetics.ca	147,619.
690.	cesd73.ca	147,964.
691.	dongfengauto.ca	148,587.
692.	oua.ca	149,094.
693.	brother.ca	149,549.
694.	cornerofberkshireandfairfax.ca	149,688.
695.	dodge.ca	149,727.
696.	hamilton.ca	149,999.
697.	dfo-mpo.gc.ca	150,026.
698.	hellofresh.ca	150,213.
699.	victoriamls.ca	150,464.
700.	cna.nl.ca	150,648.
701.	cmontmorency.qc.ca	150,745.
702.	safeway.ca	151,149.
703.	flightcentre.ca	151,155.
704.	childsmath.ca	151,798.
705.	puzzlemaster.ca	151,834.
706.	astro.qc.ca	152,098.
707.	viha.ca	152,160.
708.	pharmaprix.ca	152,371.
709.	healthycanadians.gc.ca	152,406.
710.	geowarehouse.ca	152,570.
711.	ipolitics.ca	153,163.
712.	sjrb.ca	153,305.
713.	1and1.ca	153,584.
714.	teluq.ca	153,883.
715.	sd71.bc.ca	153,925.
716.	herschel.ca	154,016.
717.	proline.ca	154,177.
718.	usports.ca	154,306.
719.	primus.ca	154,414.
720.	markham.ca	154,443.
721.	snook.ca	154,749.
722.	tremblant.ca	154,908.
723.	b-a.ca	154,916.
724.	moviestarplanet.ca	155,059.
725.	stcatharinesstandard.ca	155,302.
726.	myehealth.ca	155,320.
727.	physiciansapply.ca	156,016.
728.	tldsb.on.ca	156,326.
729.	pangzi.ca	156,636.
730.	scholarships-bourses.gc.ca	156,915.
731.	paragontesting.ca	157,567.
732.	lbpsb.qc.ca	157,648.
733.	dietitians.ca	157,741.
734.	edge.ca	157,814.
735.	brampton.ca	157,820.
736.	math.ca	157,908.
737.	sd23.bc.ca	158,470.
738.	hadhwanaag.ca	158,667.
739.	studentcare.ca	159,040.
740.	intelisys.ca	159,176.
741.	mytdsb.on.ca	159,212.
742.	nextdeparture.ca	159,548.
743.	blundstone.ca	159,590.
744.	deserres.ca	159,656.
745.	getsmarteraboutmoney.ca	159,864.
746.	applyalberta.ca	159,903.
747.	cioc.ca	160,053.
748.	mycampus.ca	160,367.
749.	halifax.ca	160,385.
750.	mokshayoga.ca	160,724.
751.	bluemountain.ca	161,383.
752.	hydro.mb.ca	161,602.
753.	mcdonalds.ca	162,336.
754.	jeep.ca	162,432.
755.	freelancer.ca	162,508.
756.	ihotel.ca	162,739.
757.	beyond.ca	163,189.
758.	myconestoga.ca	163,302.
759.	space.ca	163,539.
760.	jibc.ca	163,868.
761.	hockeydraft.ca	164,491.
762.	globalindustrial.ca	164,497.
763.	iranianyellowpage.ca	164,553.
764.	jvns.ca	165,029.
765.	monstermediaworks.ca	165,246.
766.	ohrc.on.ca	165,259.
767.	crtc.gc.ca	165,444.
768.	cleo.ca	166,195.
769.	skatecanada.ca	166,517.
770.	inrs.ca	166,567.
771.	justfab.ca	166,863.
772.	envisionfinancial.ca	167,303.
773.	edu.on.ca	167,465.
774.	edgeimaging.ca	167,567.
775.	csdm.qc.ca	167,631.
776.	avshop.ca	168,122.
777.	thecomedynetwork.ca	168,491.
778.	thinkstockphotos.ca	168,761.
779.	alcdsb.on.ca	168,791.
780.	gov.yk.ca	169,036.
781.	archambault.ca	169,484.
782.	lyst.ca	169,794.
783.	rabble.ca	169,965.
784.	simpletax.ca	170,124.
785.	mondialisation.ca	170,183.
786.	laura.ca	171,186.
787.	heartandstroke.ca	171,292.
788.	warmuseum.ca	171,332.
789.	showcase.ca	171,614.
790.	healthlinkbc.ca	171,820.
791.	history.ca	171,925.
792.	speakout7eleven.ca	172,008.
793.	kiehls.ca	172,014.
794.	merchology.ca	172,504.
795.	mogo.ca	172,941.
796.	hrcouncil.ca	173,230.
797.	vitalik.ca	173,530.
798.	eroute.ca	173,643.
799.	ebrandon.ca	173,809.
800.	cleaningmaster.ca	173,997.
801.	niagarafallsreview.ca	174,079.
802.	uqar.ca	174,427.
803.	ecolecatholique.ca	174,597.
804.	historymuseum.ca	174,704.
805.	emsb.qc.ca	175,126.
806.	mohajeran.ca	175,307.
807.	torontofc.ca	175,358.
808.	cps.ca	175,559.
809.	tmtx.ca	176,154.
810.	presidentschoice.ca	176,176.
811.	calgarylibrary.ca	176,248.
812.	freeones.ca	176,805.
813.	weightwatchers.ca	176,924.
814.	puzzles.ca	177,036.
815.	publicboard.ca	177,572.
816.	pastebin.ca	177,787.
817.	csiscareers.ca	178,240.
818.	bcex.ca	178,345.
819.	scholarschoice.ca	178,459.
820.	cheneliere.ca	178,651.
821.	liberal.ca	178,721.
822.	supplementsource.ca	178,769.
823.	amway.ca	179,305.
824.	norquest.ca	180,118.
825.	greatcanadianrebates.ca	180,156.
826.	thecoast.ca	180,369.
827.	canadianforex.ca	180,495.
828.	cafepress.ca	180,624.
829.	brandonu.ca	180,845.
830.	oakandfort.ca	181,041.
831.	forces.ca	181,235.
832.	thewalrus.ca	181,268.
833.	passit.ca	181,641.
834.	kfc.ca	181,666.
835.	csmv.qc.ca	181,750.
836.	fishersci.ca	181,958.
837.	tuango.ca	181,990.
838.	rodee.ca	182,144.
839.	airfrance.ca	182,236.
840.	canlearn.ca	182,479.
841.	impactauto.ca	182,503.
842.	synnex.ca	182,549.
843.	lawdepot.ca	182,669.
844.	buymyweedonline.ca	182,743.
845.	gcsurplus.ca	182,777.
846.	imabee.ca	183,150.
847.	lextutor.ca	183,583.
848.	vanitypvp.ca	183,698.
849.	mcc.ca	183,740.
850.	affinitycu.ca	183,778.
851.	spacelist.ca	184,077.
852.	cosmomusic.ca	184,110.
853.	fmovies.ca	184,292.
854.	ugdsb.on.ca	184,427.
855.	sd38.bc.ca	184,496.
856.	httpurl.blogspot.ca	184,642.
857.	conexus.ca	184,745.
858.	universityaffairs.ca	184,867.
859.	mheducation.ca	185,371.
860.	acura.ca	185,424.
861.	sorelfootwear.ca	185,653.
862.	cegep-ste-foy.qc.ca	186,133.
863.	catie.ca	186,237.
864.	flashscore.ca	186,495.
865.	spud.ca	186,626.
866.	conferenceboard.ca	186,699.
867.	nic.bc.ca	186,952.
868.	celpip.ca	187,330.
869.	csst.qc.ca	187,573.
870.	avrsb.ca	187,609.
871.	shop.ca	187,680.
872.	yamaha-motor.ca	188,096.
873.	shost.ca	188,143.
874.	ticketweb.ca	188,276.
875.	thevarsity.ca	188,416.
876.	ashl.ca	188,478.
877.	educanada.ca	189,088.
878.	nugget.ca	189,475.
879.	allposters.ca	189,480.
880.	questu.ca	189,563.
881.	iwork.ca	190,240.
882.	ealgonquin.ca	190,387.
883.	shawdirect.ca	190,781.
884.	roguecanada.ca	191,338.
885.	guessfactory.ca	192,223.
886.	digitalhome.ca	192,339.
887.	cslaval.qc.ca	192,444.
888.	staplespreferred.ca	193,056.
889.	tbs-sct.gc.ca	193,146.
890.	cooperators.ca	193,420.
891.	newdirectionsaromatics.ca	193,789.
892.	naturalizer.ca	194,087.
893.	mobilereviews-eh.ca	194,161.
894.	earls.ca	194,565.
895.	sleepcountry.ca	194,613.
896.	baytoday.ca	194,624.
897.	pressprogress.ca	194,967.
898.	lowestrates.ca	195,198.
899.	roberthalf.ca	195,290.
900.	nlesd.ca	195,580.
901.	sja.ca	195,635.
902.	g1.ca	195,656.
903.	foodbasics.ca	195,979.
904.	csdm.ca	196,030.
905.	educaloi.qc.ca	196,169.
906.	cmcc.ca	196,998.
907.	canadiangeographic.ca	197,057.
908.	envedette.ca	197,345.
909.	canadorecollege.ca	198,005.
910.	pier1.ca	198,262.
911.	grenier.qc.ca	198,392.
912.	cda-adc.ca	198,644.
913.	breast-cancer.ca	198,831.
914.	oldscollege.ca	198,841.
915.	epl.ca	198,988.
916.	cbie.ca	199,076.
917.	pm.gc.ca	199,530.
918.	nosm.ca	199,657.
919.	ottawahospital.on.ca	199,786.
920.	adzuna.ca	199,791.
921.	buyandsell.gc.ca	200,230.
922.	winners.ca	200,344.
923.	blazingcatfur.ca	200,399.
924.	swingingheaven.ca	200,447.
925.	namespro.ca	200,478.
926.	espacepourlavie.ca	200,581.
927.	bestbuyrewardzone.ca	200,653.
928.	eips.ca	200,700.
929.	mitula.ca	201,196.
930.	songho.ca	201,356.
931.	concordia.ab.ca	201,556.
932.	texture.ca	201,565.
933.	aw.ca	201,652.
934.	sd22.bc.ca	201,667.
935.	sunmedia.ca	201,866.
936.	cccu.ca	201,893.
937.	dayi.ca	202,706.
938.	keystonematrix.ca	203,734.
939.	servicealberta.ca	203,823.
940.	wenba.ca	203,861.
941.	michelin.ca	204,309.
942.	triumf.ca	204,811.
943.	stylight.ca	205,001.
944.	cma.ca	205,153.
945.	mdm.ca	205,299.
946.	dubzonline.ca	205,537.
947.	quebec.qc.ca	205,606.
948.	westelm.ca	206,049.
949.	buytopia.ca	206,095.
950.	rentboard.ca	206,154.
951.	mclain.ca	206,303.
952.	canadacouncil.ca	206,897.
953.	webnames.ca	207,322.
954.	keurig.ca	207,458.
955.	whistleout.ca	207,475.
956.	knopka.ca	207,652.
957.	election-montreal.qc.ca	207,770.
958.	sinomontreal.ca	207,861.
959.	homesalive.ca	207,908.
960.	nightlife.ca	208,199.
961.	messagescelestes-archives.ca	208,530.
962.	infotel.ca	208,571.
963.	epson.ca	208,696.
964.	membershiprewards.ca	208,777.
965.	schneider-electric.ca	208,799.
966.	nyxcosmetics.ca	208,820.
967.	nspower.ca	208,975.
968.	wineveryhour.ca	209,206.
969.	icicibank.ca	209,397.
970.	nrml.ca	209,756.
971.	hrsb.ca	209,764.
972.	kent.ca	210,325.
973.	banffcentre.ca	210,363.
974.	fabletics.ca	210,486.
975.	bestsellerclothing.ca	210,513.
976.	tdotperformance.ca	210,517.
977.	boursesfrancophonie.ca	210,858.
978.	customtattoodesign.ca	211,009.
979.	autodesk.ca	211,115.
980.	hrsb.ns.ca	211,120.
981.	bdo.ca	211,126.
982.	myghsd.ca	211,424.
983.	ycdsb.ca	211,665.
984.	rahb.ca	212,278.
985.	drivingtest.ca	212,325.
986.	vitamart.ca	212,358.
987.	lendingloop.ca	212,587.
988.	cambriancollege.ca	212,777.
989.	kprschools.ca	212,896.
990.	ceo.ca	212,974.
991.	sciedu.ca	213,320.
992.	fitnessdepot.ca	213,421.
993.	greedyrates.ca	213,473.
994.	ocbf.ca	213,492.
995.	intact.ca	213,601.
996.	vcn.bc.ca	213,827.
997.	nbcc.ca	214,122.
998.	egbc.ca	214,332.
999.	nationalnutrition.ca	214,559.
1000.	apega.ca	214,827.

See them all..
https://domaintyper.com/top-websites/most-popular-websites-with-ca-domain/page/1


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 17, 2021)

As you can see above .ca has quite a foothold and the list stops at 5000

https://domaintyper.com/top-websites/most-popular-websites-with-ca-domain/page/50


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 17, 2021)

I have done my due diligence in terms of research to come up with this. I know in the past when I looked at top sites being visited in Canada 80% of top 10 were .com. I believe that to still be true but I can do some digging again and provide more info but I’m not sure it really helps this thread.


----------



## aactive (Jul 17, 2021)

According to Alexa I believe only 13 of the Top 50 sites in Canada are .ca. with a few of those being government. I'm certainly not saying that .ca doesn't have value; I think for Canadian-focused sites they work very well and in most cases are affordable to acquire for 95%+ of names you would want to use.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 17, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> According to Alexa I believe only 13 of the Top 50 sites in Canada are .ca. with a few of those being government. I'm certainly not saying that .ca doesn't have value; I think for Canadian-focused sites they work very well and in most cases are affordable to acquire for 95%+ of names you would want to use.



Those are mostly digital companies like facebook

Brick and Mortar stores use mostly .ca

Matter of fact most anyone that sells something uses .ca even Amazon, walmart, bestbuy, canadiantire etc.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes, I know Alexa tracks the traffic and most people still type in .COM when visiting sites like google. I didn’t mean to derail thread by mentioning about visitors but the point I was making with it was that when most of the traffic is going to .com websites what does that tell you about it as a whole? Also, again I haven’t looked at this stat in a while but I remember years ago there being 20M+ domains registered in Canada. 

So….if 20M+ are registered (probably more today) and let’s say 3M are .CA’s that means the rest are other extensions. I think it’s safe to say even if half were registered by domainers you still have a very large portion owned by businesses etc or people who own other extensions and running websites. 

It’s tough when you’re in the industry and live in Canada to think that the majority do not own .CA but the reality is there are so many businesses that still don’t even have websites and so many industries such as Construction that don’t really need a website and the ones who do own .COM domains because they don’t care. Most of these companies run locally and they don’t care about the entire country. Not to say that’s the reason they don’t own .CA but the majority of people are still fixated on .COM.


----------



## Alex B (Sep 27, 2021)

While CIRA talks about the Q1 2021 .CA Insights Report I could not find the Report proper, just the web link with excerpts.  I have heard each year for past 5 years that the growth rate is exponential.  Not much further information is published other than self congratulatory comments - just like at the Olympics (best ever).  I would like to know

1.  How many DUMs in each year (using same date each year) Use actual numbers not growth rate.  If you did awful one year but average the next year the growth rate is great! 
2.  How many are actively used (not warehoused for future sale)
3.  How many are commercial vs personal
4.  How much money has been spent in marketing each year to drive the sale of DUMs.  For example, I don't want to see stupid decisions such as spending $750K now at the prospect of gaining $750 k in 3 years time.   
5.  Publish a report with actual references (not oblique ones)
6.  Who owns more than say 500 DUMs


----------



## FM__ (Sep 28, 2021)

I like statistics and would be interested in some of those numbers as well. Some other registries do publish more information. I think some of the information can also be deducted from the information CIRA already publishes.



			
				Alex B said:
			
		

> 2.  How many are actively used (not warehoused for future sale)



Alex, looking at this list and your proposals, I'm not sure you understand the term "domain warehousing" properly and also do not know that you're in a forum for .CA focussed domain investors here.

Domain Warehousing usually refers to registrars taking over their customer's domains after expiry. For reference:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_name_warehousing



> 6.  Who owns more than say 500 DUMs



Why/how is this information relevant? How did you arrive at the arbitrary number of 500 domains? At WHC for example, the average customer who owns any .CA domains own less than 2 domains and we are in the top 10 of .CA registrars.

Looking forward to hearing what everybody else has to say.


----------



## FM__ (Sep 28, 2021)

Alex B said:
			
		

> 2.  How many are actively used (not warehoused for future sale)



I just realized that this information is in the report that you referenced in your post.


----------



## rlm__ (Sep 28, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> Alex, looking at this list and your proposals, I'm not sure you understand the term "domain warehousing" properly and also do not know that you're in a forum for .CA focussed domain investors here.
> 
> Domain Warehousing usually refers to registrars taking over their customer's domains after expiry. For reference:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_name_warehousing



Remember that registrars are restricted from participating in either 5.1 (p) 1 _OR_ 5.1 (p) 2.  So the narrow old school definition of warehousing that applies to only the idea of keeping _expired_ domains for themselves, i.e. 5.1 (p) 1, is pretty much a completely pointless clause considering the fact that clause 5.1 (p) 2 would include nearly every instance of 5.1 (p) 1. 

5.1 (p) 1 is irrelevant.
5.1 (p) 2 says everything.

So the question remains, have either ever been enforced by CIRA and if so, what were the consequences?


----------

